
Boilerplate Boilerplate - joshuacc
https://github.com/ajpiano/boilerplate-boilerplate
======
abi
I understand this is supposed to be funny but when I saw it, I was just like
"WTF...". Coincidentally, I did just start a very similar Github project
myself yesterday. If you're looking for a real boilerplate boilerplate, here
it is: <https://github.com/abi/boilerplate> . Right now, it includes a
meaningful .gitignore for people who use UNIX and a README.md with the MIT
license body. It's really supposed to be just for my personal needs/dev
environment but I hope it's useful for the others who were equally
disappointed by the contents of origin post too.

~~~
jamesbritt
I found myself either re-typing or cutting and pasting so much common code for
numerous projects in different languages that I took what started as a
template generator for Monkeybars and spun it off to a standalone boilerplate
generator.

<http://neurogami.github.com/rhesus/>

I called it Rhesus since it was to make pieces for Monkeybars. :)

Yes, it includes a template for .gitignore.

It also allows for importing boilerplate templates from git repos.

It's one of those projects that evolves as I find I need this or that feature
or behavior.

~~~
abi
Sweet idea. You should try to make your usage documentation better (more
concise and put it on the Github page) cos I'm having a hard time figuring out
how to use it as well as the rationale behind each step.

~~~
jamesbritt
I started writng some docs since the api and such has settled down. I have
plans for a screencast too.

